# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Огненные стены для "Висты"

## SDA

Ни для кого не секрет, что в операционной системе Windows Vista присутствует штатный брандмауэр, обеспечивающий безопасность компьютера во время работы в Интернете и локальной сети. Одних пользователей он устраивает на все сто, а других, матерых и продвинутых, в силу определенных причин вынуждает присматриваться к альтернативным представителям семейства "Брандмауэры программные". Чтобы немного облегчить участь второй группы товарищей, "Компьютерра-Онлайн" решила составить список из пяти бесплатных сетевых защитников с кратким описанием каждого. Будем рады, если в комментариях к заметке отметятся читатели, имевшие опыт работы с той или иной из упомянутых ниже программ.http://www.computerra.ru/reviews/376276/

Р.S. XP проигнорировано  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

Они говорят, что выбор стенки для Висты - это 'дело вкуса'. Не думаю, на самом деле, что всё так просто.

Я в другом топике уже привёл этот материал, но здесь ещё раз для тех, которые только читают статьи в данном разделе: вопреки всем заверениям Microsoft, сетевой стек Висты намного менее надёжен и безопасен, чем в XP.
Глубины и вершины сетевого стека Висты.
Symantec про векторы атак Висты (Это документ .pdf, к сожалению на английском)

Любопытно действительно узнать, какие продукты к этому готовы, если даже сами администраторы не знают, что делать и как; тем более простые пользователи, которые так уже не знают, что такое - файрвол и как его настроить...

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

> тем более простые пользователи, которые так уже не знают, что такое - файрвол и как его настроить...
> Paul


Да, это так... помню, в свое время, когда готовился к покупке компа, собирал информацию и, не имея IT-образования, про фаеры не понимал практически ничего (хотя очень хотелось понять)))))) Сорри за офф.

----------

